# sheep barn space



## UUmom2many (Apr 21, 2009)

We found out on our land we won't be able to build the large barn like we wanted because to get the plans approved by an architect (for a flippin pole barn) is going to be thousands of dollars. 

We're working around this. 

We do NOT have to have a permit (which means no architect approved plans) for anything 8x10 or smaller. So, we're thinking we build a few 8x10 "barns" close to each other for livestock. 

We want sheep but I can't find online what space requirements they need. The breed we want is Gulf Coast and they get about 200lbs. If we had a flock of 4 could we put 2 in each 8x10 barn and they'd be okay? Other than the barn at night and in bad weather they'd be rotational pastured with shade pavillions. 

If the 8x10's wont work we'll have to wait until we can afford a metal building (about $11k installed and delivered so no time soon). any thoughts? Ideas?


----------



## LibertyWool (Oct 23, 2008)

With only 4 sheep, I think one 8x10 three sided building would work. If you are going to pen them at night, then I would make sure there is a good size yard with the building, so they can move around freely. I have two 225-250 lb rams sharing a run in that is only 6x11 and there is room for several more in there.... I don't have to pen them at night, so they have 1 1/2 ac. to graze as they please... They spend the hot part of the day in the shelter and graze in the evenings, night, and early mornings.


----------



## sde219 (May 19, 2010)

I think you could easily fit more than 2 in a 8x10 space. If you are just talking overnight or during inclement weather, not during breeding or lambing, I wouldn't be surprised if 6 would fit snugly.

We had 3 navajo-churro ewes and 2 dairy cross ewes in our little shed (it might be 12x12) during parts of the late winter and when I was rearranging our pasture we had 5 full grown ewes and 2 lambs in there for a few hours. When lambing is imminent we have used a roughly 8x4 area as a lambing jug while keeping everyone else in the rest of the shed - not ideal but not overly problematic. 

Unless you have serious predator issues, I would setup a small shed with a equal to 1.5 times size run - ie for a 8x10 shed probably a 8x10 run or maybe even 12x10 and have a permanent opening to that space rather simply keeping them in the shed. Honestly, I don't think our sheep like being in the barn except in the hottest of heat or pouring rain. Given your potential heat issues, I'd lean towards a very open design - i.e. not a shed in a box setup.

Given that you are in Florida, I think you probably don't necessary need a fully enclosed space unless you intend to lamb during Dec-Jan - even then straw/hay bales make decent walls. I'd lean towards a loafing shed with two solid sides aimed towards the prevailing wind. I'd also make it portable so that when you have your barn built - you could use this shed for a shade and rest point in a more distant area of the property which might allow you to rotational graze your sheep.

Just my experience and opinion - either way 4 sheep in a 8x10 will work but you could save with a simple leanto design.


----------



## birchtreefarm (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm going to be radical and suggest that you don't absolutely need a barn at all. At least not for the sheep's benefit. Some sort of shade/rain shelter - yes. But a fully enclosed barn isn't really needed, unless you need to lock the sheep in at night to protect them from determined predators.

You could create a three-sided run-in shed, or some type of hoophouse to give them access to shade and protection from driving rain.

We raise Icelandics in NH, and we do not have a barn. We'd like to have one, definitely, but the sheep don't need it. We provide them with hoophouses, plus they have shade from trees for the summertime. I would think, being in FL where it does not get that cold (I realize it can get below freezing, but not for extended periods of time) that your sheep won't have any trouble with the weather as long as they can get out of the rain/sun when they want to.

Check out this site. http://www.soayfarms.com/shelter.html I have this bookmarked as I think there are a lot of good ideas here. Actually, the 24 x 24 barn shown on this page makes me drool. I myself would love to have a barn like this. I'm not against barns at all.  But I understand not having oodles of money to do everything you want to do, and that the sheep can be very happy and healthy without having a barn.


----------



## LibertyWool (Oct 23, 2008)

birchtreefarm said:


> I would think, being in FL where it does not get that cold (I realize it can get below freezing, but not for extended periods of time) that your sheep won't have any trouble with the weather as long as they can get out of the rain/sun when they want to.


I never worry about it being too cold for my sheep (except new born lambs when it is -10), but I always worry that it is too hot. My sheep are so much happier once the heat is gone, they come right to life. In the heat of summer, all they want to do is lay in the shade and try to stay cool....


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Do you have somewhere else to keep all the hay needed?


----------



## birchtreefarm (Jul 22, 2007)

Our Little Farm said:


> Do you have somewhere else to keep all the hay needed?


Not sure who the question is for, but I'll answer for myself - yes, we bought a ShelterLogic 12x24x11 foot "barn" style fabric covered structure to store hay in. We put pallets down inside, covered with tarps and it works beautifully. We can store 350+ bales in there.


----------



## birchtreefarm (Jul 22, 2007)

LibertyWool said:


> I never worry about it being too cold for my sheep (except new born lambs when it is -10), but I always worry that it is too hot. My sheep are so much happier once the heat is gone, they come right to life. In the heat of summer, all they want to do is lay in the shade and try to stay cool....


Yep, same here. The other day when it finally was a cool, dry, breezy day, they were bouncing and bucking all over the place.


----------



## UUmom2many (Apr 21, 2009)

I was planning on lofting the 8x10 barn and keeping the hay up there or just building another 8x10 structure for the hay. We also have a shipping container on the property already we can use. 

We were considering 3 ewes and 1 wether and possibly seeing if the breeder will stud our ewes when we're ready for that. These will be dirt floor so fairly easy to build, especially if it has only 3 sides. 

We'll be in the country and have seen foxes and stray dogs but not sure about anything else up that way that would mess with sheeps. Would an open fence-ish half wall type door be adequate to keep out dogs and such? If they have a pen around them too?

The Gulf Coast breed are an endangered species, with only 2k in the world. They're conditioned to the heat in the South and will lamb up to 100 degrees and down to 40. I'll be raising them to boost the species numbers and for wool production and milk. Both of which they're very good at. They have a good flavored meat as well. 

I'm just in love with them and the thought of furthering the species really calls to me. I just want to do it right and take good care of them. I'm still very green with all this farming stuff, I apreciate your responses!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I use an 18 X 36 "carport" that I closed in, with 2 stalls roughly 12 X 16
I've had as many as 25 ewes with lambs in it.

You might not need a permit to erect one of them

If you use 6 ft legs, it takes 4 extra sheets to fully enclose the sides, and about 12 shorter pieces to close both ends.



















I also have a second one with one side covered and 3 sides open that does a great job of keeping them dry in anything short of a hurricane

They come in lots of sizes and colors too


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Do you need a permit for a greenhouse?


----------



## UUmom2many (Apr 21, 2009)

I was told "any structure larger than 8x10" I'd need a permit for but I haven't delved into specifics. The pole barn definately needs a permit, already asked on that. Unless it's prebuilt before delivery or has the architectural/engeering stamps for our state on the plans I can't put anything up. 

I've decided to do an 8x10 similar to the 8x8 on this site (half way down about) http://www.soayfarms.com/shelter.html with hinged shutters to close off the barn in hurricane weather. 

with two large pastures. We have 5 acres so maybe 3/4 acre pastures for 4 sheep. I will be meeting with the breeder in October to view the operation and see the sheep. They won't be ready until about August next year so that gives lots of time to get the barn and pasture secured. I'm going to see what the requirements are for having a "breezeway" between multiple 8x10's. Basically a roof connecting the small barns. I think it'll work well and be inexpensive to start up.


----------



## homeschool6 (Mar 2, 2005)

In our area the permit requirement is based on size, but also on the "permanence" of the structure. If there is no foundation, no permit needed. Check into the specifics.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Doesn't the local ag extension office have engineer pre-approved plans for basic farm structures anyhow? Lots of places do.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

There was no permit needed for a portable building here. I built mine 8'x12' on 2 14' treated 4"x4" runners, 8' apart. leanto, 4' high in back, plywood all around, up 4' except a 4' gate in the front, center. I had 4 4' sq. lambing jugs in the ends with a 4'x8' alley inside the gate. Lambing jugs were temp wood panels. I had 8 of these and lambed 60 sheep in the Oregon winter rains. Worked well and when it got muddy the 4 wheeler pulled it to a new site. Kept them bedded with straw. a 200 lb ewe with twin lambs would fit in a lambing jug for a couple of days....James


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Talk to someone in the area who constructs farm buildings. You could build two or more buildings (no permit) that are attached to one another via a single sheep-wide walkway (corral sides, open). With this type of set up you can herd the sheep into the first building (or bribe them with a handful of oats), close the door/gate. Then, they can be moved out of the first building and through the walk (acting as a chute), into the second building where they can be caught and treated, or loaded onto a truck.

You can make each building three sided, but with an additional gate that would form the fourth wall. This fourth wall would be built like a gate so that the sheep can see through it. In fact, all of the walls could be built so they can see out, but this type of animal feels better if it doesn't feel too confined. With this type of system you can sort sheep, keep sheep separated, have a "nursery" for ewes and newborns, create a quarantine for new or sick animals.


----------

